# Aegee had her kittens!!



## mineko012 (Apr 22, 2004)

I don't know exactly what time but ... well here's the story.

My bf and I were eating a late night dinner in his bedroom after fixing up another room in the house. My bf then went to sit on his bed when he heard a "mew" :shock: ... Gizmo wasn't in the room and Aegee NEVER meows like a kitten. Only Gizmo does that for me when he wants something from me. Aegee always has an adult-sounding meow. Mf bf's and eyes meet and we ask each other if we heard that. Of course we did. It was the same plaintive "mew" that we heard outside when a stray cat had a kitten on our back patio.

Anyway. We had to disassemble our bed. We could maybe have left her in the box spring mattress but we were afraid of crushing the kittens if we slept in that bed. So my bf took out a drawer and fashioned a cave/tent in his dresser for them to stay in.

Aegee has 3 kittens ... two look like Gizmo and one looks like Aegee.

Anyway I have some questions:

1. Will she give birth to more kittens? She's still pretty big.

2. For a few minutes while we were watching her and while she was begging to be scratched and petted by us we noticed a tiny red thing in her vaginal area. Then it fell off. I noticed it was a drop of blood. A few minutes later the same thing happened. Is this normal?

3. Since we didn't actually witness her giving birth I don't know how many placentas came out. There were no placentas around her or her kittens (they were all furry and licked clean). Did she eat them all? Or do you think she might not have "given birth" to them yet?

4. When will Gizmo be allowed to see the kittens? They are his kitties too ... And Gizmo cries when he's not allowed in the bedroom. I feel terrible b/c he's locked out of the bedroom and he won't be able to sleep with his mommy (me)!  But I don't wanna risk upsetting Aegee by moving them to another room. So how long before Gizmo can see them? He's been neutered and everything so there's no chance of him getting Aegee pregnant again. But I don't want to risk anything happening to the kittens. Their safety is my first priority!

I think that's all the questions I have for now. Sorry for the long post!

And don't worry. I'll be sharing pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## mineko012 (Apr 22, 2004)

We were JUST about to go to sleep when I noticed that Aegee was breathing hard. Soon I noticed she was having contractions.

*drumroll*

ONE MORE KITTY!!  

Don't know what this one looks like. I think he takes after his daddy. Don't know yet if she's done or not ... I guess I'll wait up and see. My bf is really tired (it's 5am over here) so he's trying to get some sleep. I'm gonna stay up as long as my eyes can stay open and see how Aegee's progressing ...

She's a good mom (as far as I can tell) ... the only worry I have is of her sitting on her ~ but they mew pretty loud whenever she does and she changes position right away ...

Are there more? I'm gonna wait up and see ...

I'll update again when I wake up. I'm gonna stick close to Aegee and see if she'll need help.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## mineko012 (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok I had to rearrange some things ... now Gizmo is locked up and Aegee has free reign over the house. It was difficult letting Aegee out whenever she wanted to get out and then letting her back in, especially with Gizmo prowling around.

Gizmo is NOT HAPPY. But some sacrifices have to be made.

So now this is my only main question:

When is it ok to have Gizmo meet his kitties with having Aegee tear Gizmo apart? She already tried to go "Matrix" on Gizmo while my bf grabbed him and raced him out of the room. So how long will Gizmo have to be confined? And how should I reintroduce Aegee and Gizmo to each other?

Please help.

Z.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I kept our kittens in the upstairs bedroom. I bought them a playpen and kept a heating pad turned way low underneath some baby blankets. This way Minnie could get in and out but the kittens could not get in.

The other cats would come upstairs and kinda sniff around the playpen, hiss a little and leave the kittens alone. I would say, put the kittens in something...like a playpen a drawer a large box.. put them in a quiet area of the house where there isnt alot of traffic, then let Aggee come and go to them as she feels neccasary. She doesnt have to be with them all the time. 

As far as Gizmo, I would let him come in the room and look at the kittens, Just make sure your there the first couple times until you see how he is going to react. Are you planning to get Gizmo fixed? 

Your kittne with three legs worrys me some. I would call the vet and talk to him about what to do. They will be able to answer any questions you may have like when to see the vet and about the leg. 

Good Luck!  and cograts on your new arrivals!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You must have such a happilly crowded home now !
As for the kitten with three legs I can tell you out of xpereince that where there is a malformation there might be more. It could be internal - therefore out of your sight. Keep a close eye on the special baby and see if there are any differences in the way he acts compared to his brothers - maybe activity at a slower level, for example. Take note whether he eats good or not and and how mom treats him. Moms might reject the kittens that are weaker or don't have all the attributes to survive later in life.
For a peaceful sleep at night, I would take him to the vet to listen to his pulse, check on his temperature...

Congratulations on your new babies!


----------



## mineko012 (Apr 22, 2004)

I called an emergency vet line last night. The lady I talked to said to bring him in to my vet to get him checked out to see if his internals are ok. My bf and I both agree that this lil kitty is the one we're gonna keep. I hope he's ok. Aegee seems fine with him. She's not rejecting him or anything. But we've had to help him on occasion to get to her teat and he has a little more trouble getting around but he seems to be a trooper!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is great news, Mineko  

Please let us know what the vet thinks :wink:


----------

